# 49th Sun Coast Bottle Show



## dollarbill (Dec 4, 2016)

```

```
The 49th Sun Coast Bottle Show will be held Jan. 7th 2017 in Palmetto Fl. Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 4, 2016)

I used to go that show religiously back in the day when it was held at the Armory in St. Pete.  You'd always have Heckler and Hagenbuch setting up back when they were courting Judge McKenzie for his great collection.


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 5, 2016)

It's in Palmetto at the Convention center these days .It's been a pretty nice show the last couple of years .I will get some pictures this year. 
  Bill


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 5, 2016)

That was my first American bottle show.  It would have been '89 or'90.  We were stationed at MacDill.  I had to pare down the collection for the moves to come and sold about 1/2 of my collection.  Bought a Warner's just because I thought they were great looking bottles...someone quickly stole it when I turned around to look after my daughter.  Oh well.   Loved going to the club meetings there.  There was a fellow, can't remember the name, that was digging the small Native American 'trash' mounds that dotted the coast before they went under the bulldozers.  He brought in some very interesting things. His wife brought in a cathedral pickle jar she got from a garage sale for $5.


----------

